# Are corn cobs toxic?



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Gemma got into my garbage, pulled a corn cob out and ate almost half of it before I noticed. This was the leftover cob from my dinner last night (with the corn removed). Do you know if this is toxic at all? I couldn't find any mention online.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, she just vomited most of it up so I think she will be okay. Dogs will be dogs.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Actually they are not toxic, just hard for them to digest and might stop them up. Big dogs have no problem with them.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

good thing he puked. They can cause blockage problems, make sure to keep an eye on him, hopefully it all came up. here's an article. http://terra4incognita.wordpress.com/2007/05/10/things-that-are-dangerous-for-dogs/


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks. she vomited most of it, and it seemed like she chewed it into smallish pieces so hopefully she won't get a blockage. I am expecting some "corn poops" tomorrow though. 

Dave, you have an article for everything! Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Tuss said:


> Thanks. she vomited most of it, and it seemed like she chewed it into smallish pieces so hopefully she won't get a blockage. I am expecting some "corn poops" tomorrow though.
> 
> Dave, you have an article for everything! Thanks.


Actually had to look that one up. I knew I read something somewhere on corn cobs. One reason dogs get into trouble with blockage problems more than some animals is because they don't really chew their food. They bite it to make it small enough to swallow only. I', m sure you've witnessed how they wolf things down; lol. They don't have flat molars like humans. So keep an eye open for the next scheduled poop. If you see any straining or problems get to a vet. Hopefully he got it all up.


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

normal poo this morning. still waiting for the corn poos. so far she seems okay.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Atleast maybe the cob chewing helped clean his teeth a wee bit. I dont think corn is toxic, its in just about everything so we'd be in big trouble if it were  The paper towels and TP they like to chew is probably more chemically damaging

Kara


----------

